# First time at the range.



## JD413 (May 11, 2009)

Took a private NRA class this past weekend and shot my first handgun. Targets are 9" the first one is two S&W revolvers a .22lr and a .38. Second is from a Kimber compact custom shop .45. Not sure of the exact distance, it seemed about 15ft. Had a great time!  Now waiting the 2-3 months to get the phone call to pick up my permit.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Congrats for 1) taking up shooting and 2) for having enough common sense as a newbie to get professional instruction! :smt023


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

you talking about your ccw permit? you dont have to own a gun to get one? or are those guns you listed yours?


----------



## JD413 (May 11, 2009)

Yes, but you can't buy one without the permit. There is also an eligibility cert you can get but i'm not sure how that works. But I have neither. The guns were my instructors accept for the Kimber, he borrowed it from a friend because I mentioned I was interested in them. I thought that was really nice of him.

Thanks todd!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JD413 said:


> he borrowed it from a friend because I mentioned I was interested in them. I thought that was really nice of him.


That _was_ very nice of him. Also, ditto to what _Todd_ said above. :mrgreen:


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

yeah, that is pretty cool of him. also, I wasnt sure because here, if you can buy it you can carry it, as long as its not concealed. you need the permit for that part of it.


----------



## JD413 (May 11, 2009)

Yeah CT is a little more strict with it all. I'd imagine you can get the certificate to purchase, but then you cant carry I'm assuming ? So it seems pointless to not just get the CCW permit.


----------

